# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست تاريخي : (المريخ فخر افريقيا) (3) VS ( عزام التنزاني) ( 0) مباراة العبور والجمهور

## الدسكو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان تنصروا الله ينصركم

الزمان
2/28/2015
المكان
استاد المريخ






نحن لها
ان شاء الله 
تفرحوا
:)

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﻩ ﺍﻓﺘﺢ بوﺳﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*النصر للمريخ
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻋﻨﺪﻭ ﺑﻮﺳﺖ ﻗﺪﻳﻢ ﻳﻘﻔﻠﻮ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﺩﻱ ﺣﻘﺘﻲ ﺑﺮﺍﻱ

ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻗﻂﻌﻜﻢ الظلط
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺟﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺩﻭﺍﺱ ﺑﺲ
ﻗﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﺯﺍﺗﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻧﻮ
ﻗﻮﻥ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻥ
ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻋﺮﺽ ونتيجه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*انشاء الله  بعد دفعنا  العربون نقاط  ودموع ودم  
وبمبان  بمباراة مريخ الفاشر  سيكون النصر 
حليفنا والتاهل نصيبنا نقول ياااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بإذن الواحد الأحد
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*لو تعلّق قلب الفتى بالثريا .. لنالها .
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## عز الدين

*التهيئة النفسية مهمه جدا للاعبين 

ناقصانا دى بسسسسسسسسسسسسس
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد وفخرها المريخ 

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*منتصرين انشااااااااااءالله وبأذن الله تعالى .. 


*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*اللهم نصرك يااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الله يستر !!!
*

----------


## اهيجو

*بالتوفيق لمريخنا وان شاء الله متأهلين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياديسكو ات راجل ساي وانا اخوك

والله متفاءلين تب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*


عشان عيون اطفالنا ما تضوق الهزيمه

متفائلين
حد الدهشه
مريخ يقد عين العدو
رجاله وحمرة عين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*


ﺯﻋﻴﻢ ﻣﺎﺷﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻝ ﺗﺎﺟﻚ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺭﺍﺳﻚ
ﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﻚ ﻣﻨﻮ
ﻭﻧﺣﻨﺎ ﺷﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﻨﺎ
ﻣﻬﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻟﺎﺩﻙ ﻗﺴﻤﻮ ﻳﻤﻴﻦ
ﻧﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺰﻳﻨﻴﻦ

ﻫﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻊ
ﻫﻠﺎ ﻫﻠﺎ

ﻳمﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺨﺮ ﻳﻤﻠﺎﻧﺎ 
ﻭﻟﻠﺎﻭﻃﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺩم ﻛﻞ ﺣﺮ
ﻳﺪ ﺳﻠﻔﺖ
ﻭﺩﻳﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﺤﻖ

ﻛﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺷﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻫﻮﻱ

ﻗﺖ ليﻛﻢ
قون ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﺯﺍﺗﻮ ماف
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺷﻔﺘﻮ اﺑﺮﺩ ﻗﻮﻥ
ﺯﻱ ﻗﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﺎﺀ اﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻠﺎﻝ
ﻗﻮﻟﺖ ررررررو ﺩﻱ
ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻃﺮﻗﺎﻋﻪ ﺑﺲ

:)

ﻟﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ يﻣﻠﻰ يمﻳﻨﻮ
ﻭﻳﺮﺑﻄ ﻗﺎﺷﻮ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﺷﻲ الاﺳﺘﺎﺩ

ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﻛﻠﻢ ﺍﻡ العيﺍﻝ ﺗﺨﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻂﻘﻪ 
ععهعععﻫﻬﻬﻬﻬﻪ

ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻔﻠﻮ ﺍﺿﻨﻴﻨﻬم

ﻛﻮﺍﺭﻳﻚ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﺭﻳﻚ
ﺍﻧﺒﺴﻄ ﻭﻃﻞع ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻙ

ﺍﻟﺠﻮﺍﻙ امل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا ريت ولو لمرة واحدة 

تكون روح اللاعبين مثل روح الجمهور 

اللعب بعزيمة واصرار وروح قتالية الى اخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة مدخل جيد لانتصار قادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نتمنى الانتصار والتأهل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أملنا في رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*باذن الله متاهلين
يالدسكو متفائل بك ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله تنصر المريخ وتفرح قلوبنا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*

ﺟﻨﻮﺩﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺍﺳﻞ
ﻓﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻛﻢ 


ﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ
ﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺤﻠﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻂﻪ
ﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﻮﻧﻮ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻦ
ﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﻧﺎﺳﻨﺎ ﻭﺗﺎﺝ ﺭﺍﺳﻨﺎ

ﺑﺪﺧﻠﻮﻫﺎ وصقيﺭﻫﺎ ﻳﺤﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﻔﺠﺮ

تفائل ﻏﻴﺮ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ

ﺍﺻﻠﺎ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ نتفائل

ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﺣﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﻤﺮ
ﺟﻤﺮ ﺑﺲ يغلي
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻬﺮ
ﻣﺤﻞ ﺗﺨﺖ ﺭﺟﻠﻚ ﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﻋﺸﻤﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻭﻟﺎ ﻭﺍﺧﻴﺮ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﻳﻔﺮﺣﻨﺎ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بوست ملتهب يا دسكو صراحة
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*بوست روعة الروعة
 امل تفاؤل هيبة عزة 
جمال سيرة وشبال وراحة بال
 عشم كبير عشق متمدد متجدد 
روح تلامس الثريات العوالي 
نفس واحد حار نار جمرة 
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*متفائلين .... متفائلين بإذن الله
منتصرين ... منتصرين بحول الله
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوق
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوق



ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﻳﻴﻜﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻮﺳﺖ ﺩﺍ و ﻗﻮﻧﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﻳﺪﻱ
ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ القﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺯﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺒﺨﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ

ﺍﻧﺘﻮ ﺑﺪﻋﻮﺍﺗﻜﻢ ﺟﻴﺒﻮ التﺍﻧﻲ

ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻆﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻆﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ عندو قﻭﻥ ﺑﺪﺧﻠﻮ ﻛﻮﺍﺭﻳﻚ ﺑﺲ

ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﺩﻭﻧﺎ ﻗﻮﻥ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻭﺑﺮﻛﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺩﻭﻧﺎ ﻣﺘﺎﻫﻠﻴﻦ ﻣﺘﺎﻫﻠﻴﻦ

ﺍﺣﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﺤﻤﺮ ﺑﺲ
ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻮ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺎﺣﻤﺮ
ﻭﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﺑﻨﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻲ

ﻫﻠﺎ ﻫﻠﺎ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﺷﺪﺕ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺒﺴﻮﻁ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﺴﻪ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻳﻦ ﻧﺴﺨﻦ ﻟﻠﻬﺠﻴﺞ ﺩﺍ


:)
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﻟﺖ ﺗﻴﺖ
ﻟﻌﻴﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻃﺎﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﻧﺎﺯﻟﻴﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ
ﺧﻄ ﺍﻟﻆﻬﺮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻮﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮ
ﻧﻐﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ
ﻣﺎ ﻧﺪﻱ ﻓﺮﺻﻪ اﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻳﺸﻮﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺮﻩ اﻟﺨﻄ
ﺳﻴﺮﺑﺎﻛﺎﺗﻨﺎ
ﺍﻱ ﻋﻜﺴﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺘﻴﺖ للاجﻧﺎﺏ

ﻋﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺘﺠﻴﻨﺎ ماف
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*يا  زول  باذن الله منتصرين ومتوكلين علي المولي الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻓﻀﻞ ﺗﻠﺎﺗﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺤﻴﻴﻨﺎ
ﺍﻟﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻟﻲ
بدا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*72 ساعه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻏﻰ
ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻝ

ﻳﻮﻡ الﺣﻮﺑﻪ
نقيف
فى الدارة وسط الدارة
 ونتنبر نقول للدنيا كل الدنيا ديل ﻧﺤﻨﺎ
ﻋﺮﺏ ﻣﻤﺰﻭﺝ ﺑﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺰﻧﻮﺝ الحاره ﺩﻳﻞ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ

ألاقيهم تسربوه فى مسارب الروح 
بقو كلى محل قبلته ألقاهم 
معاى معاى زى ضلي 
لو ما جيتا من زى ديل
 كان اسفاى وآ ماساتي وآ زلي 
تصوركيف يكون الحل لو ما كنت 
سوداني وأهل الحار ه ديل ما اهلى 
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻳﻊ
إسـمـاعـــــيل حســـــن بلاديأنا بلاد ناس مواريثهم فى أول شيكتابالله وخير مشدود وسيف مسلول حداهن درعتكاقييباتسرج الليل مع الحيران وشيخا فى الخلاوي ورعوكمنخلات تهبهب فوق جروف الساب وبقره حلوبة تضرع وليها ضرع وساقتاتصحي الليل مع الفجراوي يبكى الليل ويدلق فى جداولو دمع يخضرفى بلادي سلام خضرتا شاربه موية النيل تزغرد فى البوادي زرعبلاديأنا تكرم الضيف وحتى الطير يجيها جعان ومن أطراف تقيها شبع بلاديأنا تشيل الناس كل الناس وساع بى خيرو لينا يسعوتدفقمياه النيل على الوديان بياض الفضة فى وهج الهجير بشع بلاديألصفقه والطنبور ودارئتنا تنح فى أليل وبنوتا تحاكى الخيل يشاباذي جني الريل وشبالا مكنتل فى طريفو ودع بلاديسهول بلادي حقول بلادي الجنة للشافوها أو للبره بيها سمع بلاديخير وضروع بلادي أمان بلادي حنان وناسا حنان يكفكفودمعت المفجوع يبدلوا الخير على زاتم يقسموه اللقمة بيناتميدوالزاد حتى إن كان مصيرم جوع بحبوالدار يموتوا عشان حقوق الجار يخوضوا النار عشان فد دمعه كيفالحال كان شافوها سايله دموع ديل اهلى البقيففى الدارة وسط الدارة وإتنبر وأقول للدنيا كل الدنيا ديل اهلى عربممزوجة بى دم الزنوج الحارة ديل اهلى ديلقبيلتي لما أدور افصل للبدور فصلى أسياد روحي والإحساسوسافر فى بحار شوقا زمان عقلي أقول بعضي ألاقيهمتسربوه فى مسارب الروح بقو كلى محل قبلته ألقاهم معاى معاى زى ضليلو ما جيتا من زى ديل كان اسفاى وآ ماساتي وآ زليتصوركيف يكون الحل لو ما كنت سوداني وأهل الحار ه ديل ما اهلى 
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*اخي الديسكو معتمدين على الله ثم عليك

ونحن معاك بالدعوات

يارب تنصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*منصورين ان شاء الله 
ربنا يوفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*يارب تنصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*راجل والله يا ديسكو،
تتصدى لأصعب بوست هذا العام،
بالتوفيق،،،
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​اكيد النصر للمريخ ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻳﻊ
إسـمـاعـــــيل حســـــن بلاديأنا بلاد ناس مواريثهم فى أول شيكتابالله وخير مشدود وسيف مسلول حداهن درعتكاقييباتسرج الليل مع الحيران وشيخا فى الخلاوي ورعوكمنخلات تهبهب فوق جروف الساب وبقره حلوبة تضرع وليها ضرع وساقتاتصحي الليل مع الفجراوي يبكى الليل ويدلق فى جداولو دمع يخضرفى بلادي سلام خضرتا شاربه موية النيل تزغرد فى البوادي زرعبلاديأنا تكرم الضيف وحتى الطير يجيها جعان ومن أطراف تقيها شبع بلاديأنا تشيل الناس كل الناس وساع بى خيرو لينا يسعوتدفقمياه النيل على الوديان بياض الفضة فى وهج الهجير بشع بلاديألصفقه والطنبور ودارئتنا تنح فى أليل وبنوتا تحاكى الخيل يشاباذي جني الريل وشبالا مكنتل فى طريفو ودع بلاديسهول بلادي حقول بلادي الجنة للشافوها أو للبره بيها سمع بلاديخير وضروع بلادي أمان بلادي حنان وناسا حنان يكفكفودمعت المفجوع يبدلوا الخير على زاتم يقسموه اللقمة بيناتميدوالزاد حتى إن كان مصيرم جوع بحبوالدار يموتوا عشان حقوق الجار يخوضوا النار عشان فد دمعه كيفالحال كان شافوها سايله دموع ديل اهلى البقيففى الدارة وسط الدارة وإتنبر وأقول للدنيا كل الدنيا ديل اهلى عربممزوجة بى دم الزنوج الحارة ديل اهلى ديلقبيلتي لما أدور افصل للبدور فصلى أسياد روحي والإحساسوسافر فى بحار شوقا زمان عقلي أقول بعضي ألاقيهمتسربوه فى مسارب الروح بقو كلى محل قبلته ألقاهم معاى معاى زى ضليلو ما جيتا من زى ديل كان اسفاى وآ ماساتي وآ زليتصوركيف يكون الحل لو ما كنت سوداني وأهل الحار ه ديل ما اهلى 



في الاستاد الاذاعه الداخليه
بس تشغل الاغنيه دي وقت اللاعبين بسخنو

الما ببكي ويدمع دا ما سوداني حر
قـالو الــدود قرقر حبس الدرب    
  الليله الدود قرقـر حبس الدرب 
الدود يا عيـال مطر الخلا الهرّاج   
   الدود يـا عيال كم درّج المحتاج 
الدود يا عيال فتح الدرب مدهاج      
  الدود يا عيال صقر الخلا البرّاج 
تلقاه في أوّلن تاني للعقاب درّاج
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻋﻘﺎﺏ ﺷﺮﻕ و ﻭﺳﻄ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﺎ تتﻃﺎﻭﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ 
ﺍﻗﺪﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ المنطقه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الدود يا عيال فوق سدره ليهو زنود   
   الدود يا عيـال فوق إيدو ليهو نهود 
الدود يا عيال بنتر بقول أنــا دود  U  
  الدود يا عيال توب عرضه مو مقدود
الدود يا عيال أسد الخلا أبو خـدود  
    حالف باليمين لا يجيب وجوهن سود

ﻫﻠﺎ ﻫﻠﺎ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﻓﻮﻕ
:)
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*أمـانة قي أب حشيش وأب قـيق  
     سيفه القي الجفير مهره البسك في القيد 
وراكم كتال ضحوة مريخي أب زيد 
      كل اليمسكه يكـاكي ويرمي الـبيض


ﻫﻠﺎ ﻫﻠﺎ
ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻟﻮ ﺷﺒﺎﻝ ﻋﺪﻳﻞ كدا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*يــا وليدات الكجر    
                  كعب التغــا والحقر
سخيل ما بناطح بقر     
                 والسحليه ما بتبلع دقر
********
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الليله أب كريق عرّش مع البيّـاح  
       ود بيت اللقـا والدنـقر الـنّقـاح
في قلب المحاص والكافت اللفّـاح   
    أركزو يا عيال خلق العيال فضّـاح
ما شفنا أم دريقه بتكتل التمســاح

********

:)
ﺩﺍ الكلام
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان تنصروا الله ينصركم

الزمان
2/28/2015
المكان
استاد المريخ



نحن لها
ان شاء الله 
تفرحوا
:)




ياريت الصوره دي تتصدر صحف
المريخ الصادره يوم المباراه

صوره معبره
ومفعمه بروح المريخ

وفوق ليها مانشتات تطغى عليها الدارجيه تحس الجمهور يمشو الاستاد
مهم جدا الضرب على وتر الروح والحماس عند الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﻨﺎ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻪ ﺑﺲ
ﻳﺎ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻧﻜﻮﻥ
او
ﻳﺎ نحنا ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﻧﻜﻮﻥ

ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ شى
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

كيف سيكون الرد عليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اشهد ودون يا سجل التاريخ   






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجم السعد - حرم النور    




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                   مريخنا ساير - حرم النور           




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*     هيبة يا المريخ   




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                   تستاهل التكريم ... يا المريخ إنت الزعيم           




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





بس يا هم ديل
حمر العيون
سمر الوجوه
سود الجباه الغر

ياهم ديل شيالين التقيله البقلبو الداره
ياااااه

هي ساعات ونحسبها اياما بيننا وبينهم

النوم غلبنا

يا الله نصرك الذي وعدت
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*سلالة ﺑﻌﺎﻧﺨﻲ
ﻭﺍﺣﻔﺎﺩ ﺩﻧﻘﺲ و جﻣﺎﻉ
ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺪﻱ ﻭﺩﻗﻨﻪ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﻪ 
وكﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻲ

ﺟﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﻋﺎﺯﻩ ﻭﻋﺎﺗﻜﻪ 
مﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻳﺎﻫﻢ ﺩﻳﻞ ﻭﻟﺎﺩﻙ

ﻗﻠﻌﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻤﺼﺎﻥ
ﻭﺗﺮﺳﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻴﺮﺳﺎﻥ

ﻳﺎﺍﺍﺍﻩ

ﻣﻦ ﺗﻌﻠﻖ ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﺮﻳﺎ ﻟﻨﺎﻟﻬﺎ
ﻓﻘﻄ ﺍﻋﺪﻭﺍ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻂﻌﺘﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﻩ
ﺍﻟﺎﻋﺪﺍﺩ
ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺎﻋﺪﺍﺩ

ﺳﺎﺗﺮ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻲ
ﺍﻫﻢ ﺷﻲ
ﻭﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺳﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺤﺪﺭ
ﻫﻠﺎ هلا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺩﻋﻮﻧﺎﻙ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ بﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ
ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ ﻭﺛﺒﺖ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻣﻨﺎ
ولا ﺗﺮﺩﻧﺎ

ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﻴﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ حﻟﻴﻔﻨﺎ
ف
 ﺣﺘﻤﺎ فائﺯﻭﻥ ﻭﻣﺘﺎﻫﻠﻮﻥ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*كوفيتك الخودة ام عصــــــــــــا بولاد
درعك في ام لهيب زي الشمس وقاد
سيفك من سقايتو استعـــــجب الحداد
قارحك غير شكال ما بـــيقربو الشداد
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*أهلي البعشو الضيف يوم الجعد تجري
أهلي البسدو الحامية يوم حموها يغلى
أهلي العدلو المايلة أم حبل ملوي
أهلي سيف على الكرار آلما بتلوي
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*كنت حضوراً اليوم فى النادى .. وعايشت الحضور الكبير للروابط ... الالتراس ... ماعندى ليكم غير: أبشروا بالخير .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

كنت حضوراً اليوم فى النادى .. وعايشت الحضور الكبير للروابط ... الالتراس ... ماعندى ليكم غير: أبشروا بالخير .




ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺒﺸﺮﻙ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻴﺮ

ﺭﺑﻨﺎ يجعل ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﺩﻱ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
ﺗﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻂﻴﺎﺕ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺭﺍﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻘﺐ

ﺍﺟﺰﻡ ﺍﻥ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻩ و ﻟﺎﻋﺒﻴﻦ
ﻣﺮﻋﻮﺑﻴﻦ
ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻤﻌﻮ ﺍﻧﻮ
ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﻪ 
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻋﻨﻮﻩ ﻭﺍﻗﺘﺪﺍﺭ
ﻭﺩﺍ ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮﺍﺳﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ وجماهيﺭﻩ

ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﻮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻮﻫﻮ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺩﺍ ﻣﺎ سبقﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮ ﺯﻭﻝ
ﻭﻝ شعب ﺍﻭ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ

ﻣﺎ ﺣﺼﻠﺖ ﻓﻲ التاريخ
ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺼﻠﺖ
ﺩﻱ ﻋﺼﺎﻣﻴﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﺼﺎﻣﻴﻪ
و ﻗﻮﻩ ﺷﻜﻴﻤﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﻪ
فعلﻭﻫﺎ ﻫﻢ ﻓﻘﻄ
ﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻮﻥ
ﺳﻤﺮ الوجﻭﻩ
ﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻩ

ﻋﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺗﺐ. 
ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ فﻀﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﺑﻨﺼﺮ ﻋﺰﻳﺰ 
ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ
ﺗﺎﻫﻞ باقتدار
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮنا
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*


*

----------


## الدسكو

*بناء ساتر دفاعي اهم شي يا لاعبي المريخ
اهم شي بناء السد امام المرمى
دي اهم حاجه 

لازم نامن العمق
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*منظر جماهير المريخ في اللقطة أعلاه هو ما نريده يوم السبت بمجرد دخول عزام لأرض الملعب
لتهتز الأرض تحت أقدامهم
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر المــــــريخ ياااااااااااارب 

*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*اقترب الموعد وساعة النزال دنت 
كونوا مع عشقكم اليوم في عرينه بالهتاف الداوي القوي حتي نصعد للمرحلة المقبلة من البطولة
                        	*

----------


## merrikh123

*صباح الزعيم 
ان شاءالله منصورين 
و مبسوطين ومسكتين كل الشمات
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أهم شيئ سيظهر الزعيم اليوم باللون الأحمر
ومنتصرين بإذن الله 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اشهد الا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين
*

----------


## حوته 1

*لا اله الا الله منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*النصر للمريخ اتمنى ان يستلهم اللاعبين روح ابطال مانديلا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻭﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺏ
ﻓﺎﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ و ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻯ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺻﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ الامين
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺑﺮﺣﻤﺘﻚ
ﺍﺭﺣﻤﻨﺎ و ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻧﺎ
ﻭﺭﺷﺤﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﺭﺣﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻤﻴﻦ
ﻭﺻﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﺪ اﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﻣﻦ
ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ
و ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ حين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يااااااااااااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​بأسم الله الذى لا يضر مع أسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم النصر للمريخ بأذن الله
*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*   اطمنوا انا ما كج
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سلامات حبيبنا بكري 
في بوست موجود قبل فترة 
نرجو من الاخوة المشرفين الدمج
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لزعيم عموم اندية السودان
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻌﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ رزﺍﻕ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﻳﻢ
ﺗﻮﻛﻠﻨﺎ علﻳﻚ

يﻟﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺟﻮﻩ
ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ
الﺨﺒﺮ شنو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*فضل كم ساعه يا اخوانا

و موقف الجمهور كيف
مطمن
ول
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*يا رب نصرك المبين الناس الموجوده فى الاستاد يا ريت لو تمدونا بالصور اول بى اول
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*


ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺎﻥ
ﺑﺸﺎﻳﺮ النصر
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*اللهم كما نصرت الحمام على الحمام أنصر المريخ على عزام
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*

ﺍﻧﺘﻆﺎﺭ
ﺗﺎﻫﺐ
ﺗﺎﻣﻞ
ﺍﻣﻨﻴﺎﺕ
ﺍﺣﺎﺳﻴﺲ ﻣﺘﺪﺍﺧﻠﻪ
ﺷﻌﻮﺭ ﻟﺎ ﻳﻮﺻﻒ

ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﺣﻢ
ﺟﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻓﻀﻠﻮ ﻳﻐﻨﻮ ﻳﻐﻨﻮ
ﻭﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺐ

ﻣﺮﻛﺐ ﺍﻟﻂﻤﻮﺡ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻤﻮﺥ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ

ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻫﻢ يارب
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*اللهم يارحمن يارحيم ياصاحب العرش العظيم أنصر المريخ 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رابط الإذاعة لو سمحتم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

رابط الإذاعة لو سمحتم






222222222222222222222
*

----------


## حوته 1

*اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يسهل ويوفق باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Bakumba

*المباراة متلفزة على النيل الأزرق
*

----------


## الدسكو

*

ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺑﻪ
ﻳﺴﺮﻭ العين
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*اللهم نصرك الموازر يالله
*

----------


## الدسكو

*

ﻳﺎﻛﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*اللهم نصرك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصرهم نصراً كبيراَ وفرح قلوبهم يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*باكمبا جبت الكلام ده من وين مافى ريحة لنقل في القناة
*

----------


## الدسكو

*

ﺑﺸﺮﻯ 
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺎﺯﺭﻕ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﺍ

ﻭﺍﺭﺩ المباراه ﺗﻜﻮﻥ منقوله


*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصرنا على عزام يارب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*Blue Nile Channel 
القمر الصناعي نايل سات 
التردد 12034 
SR 27500 
الاستقطاب افقي
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مافى فى النيل الأزرق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا جماعة الخير الساعة 8 ومافى اى خبر ورونا الحاصل لو سمحتم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*المساكين 






ابن ادريس,abdoun,ناصر صلاح الدين,محمد النادر+,محمد النور,محمد احمد حسن,aladin73,alajabalajeeb,alamal,مروان احمد,ASHOSM,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,لعوتة,az3d,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابو البنات,ابو دعاء,ابومهند,ابوجالا,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,eabuali,باجيو,بيبو شريف,بكري الخواض,hafezZAREEF,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,حسن بدري,Jimmy_Doe,Menefi,merrikhalsudan,MOHAMMED_MS128,mub25,ساكواها,osman ahmed,RED PLANET,sharif74,sonstar,tolowss,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عمر العمر,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,yousef ahmad,ود الحلة,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ياجماعة الخير رابط الازاعة لو سمحتو .. وهل النيل الأرزق نقلت الكورة
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*بأسم الله الذى لا يضر مع أسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم النصر للمريخ بأذن الله
*

----------


## sonstar

*الواحد احسن ياخد ليه نومه لو جات لحدي ما تنتهي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*برنامج الموقف الاخبارى فى النيل الارزرق والاخبار فى الازاعة .... اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكنا نسالك العطف فينا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله اللهم نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## لعوتة

*تسجيل فقط
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الحاصل شنو ياناس مالكم صانين كده . 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الجديد شنو يا اخوانا
*

----------


## mub25

*الاذاعة طين
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا جماعة الخير ألحقونا برابط الإذاعة لو سمحتم .
*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا ناس  بالله  تطمنونا  والله  العظيم  من  مباراة  الجلافيط  والرجفة بدت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بتاع الرادي ده شغال خمسة دقائق سبعة دقائق تسعة دقائق 

ياخي مالك ومال الزمن انساه ياخي ما تعمل لينا جن في راسنا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*اللهم  نصرك  يا رب  اللهم  نصرك  يا رب  اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب اللهم  نصرك  يا رب
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*h/ttp://mixlr.com/gassomasudan
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووت
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*كوفي هدف أول
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اللهم اجبر عذاب انتظارنا نصر مؤذر للزعيم انك علي كل شئ قدير
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*يا جماعة الكورة منقولة علي الاذاعة الرياضية 
   FM 104  قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الحمدلله  هدف  مبكر  للمريخ  عن  طريق  كوفي
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*رابط الرياضية 
h/ttp://mixlr.com/gassomasudan


*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمدلله الله اكبر الله اكبر
ادونا رابط للاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/ رابط الاذاعة الرياضة بث مباشر انطلاقة المباراة 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يا مريخ السودان الرابط دا ما شغال 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الجاب القون منو ياخوانا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الهدير  المريخي  اجمل  ما في  المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف احرزه بكري  عبدالقادرالمدينة  في الدقيقة (11)حسب وصف الاذاعة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي احرز هدف المريخ الأول
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الجاب القون منو ياخوانا



كوفي كوفي كوفي كوفي كوفي كوفي كوفي كوفي كوفي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كوفي ولا المدينة؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خطيرة على مرمي جمال سالم مرت بسلام
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*الجاب القون اللاعب  كوفي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة مريحية ملعوبة لاوكرا
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*mixlr.com/gassomasudan

الرابط شغال معاى الاذاعة الرياضبة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خالفة مريخية   20 دقية
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة merrikhalsudan
					

mixlr.com/gassomasudan

الرابط شغال معاى الاذاعة الرياضبة



كنكش قوي
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*العصر الحجرى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ياااااا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## حوته 1

*اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم و كل يوم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خطيرة لعزام الله مرقنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم نصرك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كرات مصعب كلها مقطوعة،،
ولاعبى عزام يتوقعوا فى الواطة،،،
الله يحلنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عزام يبدل لاعب بدرى،،
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*لحدي هسي كويس واصل يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شكلو نسيمبى جدادو فر،،
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خطيرة من رمضان يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٢٦ دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*ماش الصلاة

الله يستر عليكم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 81 (81 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,ماجد احمد+,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,محمد النور,محمد احمد حسن,alajabalajeeb,ali sirag,مريخابي مووووت,مريخابى واعتز+,مروان احمد,نعيم عجيمي,مغربي,لعوتة,az3d,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,امجد مريخ,الجعلي عبد الله,الشمشار,الزعيم صبحي,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو البنات,ابو بوش,ابو رامي,ابومهند,ابواسراء,ابوجالا,ابوسامى,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض+,احمد الحلفاوى,استرلينى,dawzna,باجيو,بيبو شريف,بكري الخواض,farandakas,hafezZAREEF,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,حسن بدري,دولي,حوته 1+,jamal85,KING1,kramahmad,majdi,merrikhalsudan,MOHAMMED_MS128,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,najma,شمس العمدة,ساكواها,زين العابدين عبدالله,صخر,redstar,Shamsan,sharif74,كروبين,sonstar,ta7nia,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,عمر العمر,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالرحمن محجوب,عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,فراس الشفيع,yousef ahmad,ود البقعة+,ود الحلة,ود الرياض,ودالعقيد
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*مخالفة لعزام 26 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*تبديل لعزام يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تشى تشى ده مافى زول يعطلو،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم اجعل تجمعنا مباركاً علي المريخ
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم اجعل تجمعنا مباركً علي المريخ



اللهم اميييييين
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*يااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*اللهم نسألك التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*واللة الرادى دا بمرض العصر الحجرى
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*نتاااااهل
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

اللهم اميييييين



اللهم اميييين
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*يارب نتاهل
هون يا مهون
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الزمن كيف والنتيجة كم؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ركنية مريخية 32
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*ركنية اخرى
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يارب قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قوية من اوكرا يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*34 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياجماعه دايرين تردد على النايل سات رجاءً
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*34 دقبقة مرت يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ركلة مرمى مريخية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بطاقة لحبيبو ماو من عزام
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*عرضية من مصعب 

مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

ياجماعه دايرين تردد على النايل سات رجاءً



الرابط دى شغال كويس

http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*36 دقيقة مرت    1 /0 للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة مريخية
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بطاقة للاعب عزام لإضاعة الوقت
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*البطاقة الصفراء الثانية لعزام
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*بطاقة اخرى لاعب من عزام
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*مخالفة مريخية 39 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*علاء الدين على الأرض
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*ياااااارب هدف
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*يخرج للعلاج
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة لمسة يد على تشي تشي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*5 دقائق لنهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*تشى تشى دى مفروض يتمسك
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اوكرا يسدد تمر بالقرب من القائم
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*43 دقبقة
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*مخالفة مع تراوري
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*مخالفة مع تراورى
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*خطيرة لعزام 

ومخالفة على خط 18
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مذيع أف ام 104 يريد انقضاء الوقت بأيي طريقة
كل دقيقة يذكر الوقت
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*الله يستر + بطاقة صفرات لجي موريس للإحتجاج
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*سترك يارب
*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم نصرك يالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم سترك يا رب
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مذيع أف ام 104 يريد انقضاء الوقت بأيي طريقة
كل دقيقة يذكر الوقت




يامنعم ماتتحسس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله بستر 2 دقيقة وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*امير كمال يخلص كرة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mub25

*مذيع جلفوطي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يارب نصرك يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحمد لله على كل حال 
دى ما حاله دى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*والله بوظتو اعصاااابنا  ياااااناااااااااس  ....
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*يا الله
يا الله
النصر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

يامنعم ماتتحسس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه  الله بستر 2 دقيقة وقت بدل ضائع



ياخي ده فظيع الله يكفينا شره
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*نفارقكم الان 

ونجيكم بعدين نلقاكم متاهلين إن شاء الله 

ولو تكرمتوا 

رسالة نصية على الرقم 00966556890057  

في حال إحراز هدف للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*العصر الحجرى،،
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*المستوى كيف ؟ في الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المذيع لم يصف المستوى حتى نقف على الحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طبعا من غير الممكن الواحد يلخص الشوط الاول لانه اصلا ما في مذيع 

في واحد قاعد بقول الكورة عن فلان ولم نسمع سوى اسماء اللاعبين ولا نعرف اي شئ 

بالله ده كلام ده 

ياخي تخلف حتى في الاذاعة 

الناس عارفه انه الكورة ما متلفزة ليها اسبوع 

ليه ما جابت مذيع كويس يدي الناس فكرة عن الكورة ومجراها وقوة الفريقين ونقاط الضعف 

يعني مذيع يفهم في الكورة موش واحد قاعد ينقل في اسماء اللاعبين ويحسب في الزمن 

ده جلفوطي لمن غلط
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*قايتو الليلة اذا ماانتصرنا ....الواحد الأ يشوف ليه بلد تاااانى ....؟؟
الحى مردوم بالجلافيط وعطاله مالقين ليهم شغل ....
نصرك يااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اول مرة اشوف مذيع يحسب في الزمن طيلة الشوط الاول وكانه عاوز الزمن يمشي او يحرق اعصاب المستمعين
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*يوسف محمد يوسف 
وقمة النقل المهنى
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

اول مرة اشوف مذيع يحسب في الزمن طيلة الشوط الاول وكانه عاوز الزمن يمشي او يحرق اعصاب المستمعين




ياخي ده رفع ضغطي يا نادر لامن جاني صداع فظيع
الله ينتقم منه ومن الجابو
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*في شباك عزم
اليوم 08:01 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /الشوط الاول 
استهله المريخ بهجوم مكثف على مرمي عزام التنزاني و حصل فيه المريخ على هجمة عبر اللاعب اوكرا و الذي اطلق تسديدة في الدقيقة الثانية مرت جوار القائم الايمن 
في الدقيقة الـــ(4) انطلق اللاعب مصعب عمر بهجمة من الجهة اليسري حولها اللاعب تيشي من امامه لخارج الملعب ليلعبها راجي لاوكرا ارتكب معه دفاع عزام مخالفة نفذها اللاعب مصعب مرت فوق العارضة وسط دهشة الجماهير و التي توقعت الكرة داخل الشباك .
اصابة الحارس التنزاني
تعرض الحارس التنزاني سيسي لاصابة من كرة عكسية مع اللاعب تراوري و ذلك في الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الاول و ذلك بغرض قتل الزمن و نشر القلق في نجوم المريخ 
الهدف الاول 
في الدقيقة الـــ(11) احرز اللاعب بكري المدينة الهدف الاول من عكسية اللاعب رمضان عجب حولها شبال في قلب المرمي
في الدقيقة 12 ارتكب اللاعب التنزاني شوماري مخالفة مع اللاعب تراوري و الذي كان في وضع افضل للتقدم ليلعبها اوكرا مرت فوق العارضة هدف ضائع للمريخ 
ارتباك وسط دفاع عزام 
احدثت التحركات الماكوكية التي يقوم بها بكري المدينة و تراوري خللا في دفاع عزام و الذي ارهق كثيرا خاصة اللاعب باسكال واوا الذي تلاعب به بكر المدينة .
مخالفة لعزام و لكن 
في الدقيقة 16 ارتكب دفاع المريخ مخالفة مع اللاعب التنزاني سوماري لكن دفاع المريه ابعد كرته الى خارج الملعب لتجد اللاعب تيشي تيشي و الذي ارسلها عكسية قابلها الحارس جمال سالم .
تحركات رمضان احدثت فراغات 
احدثت تحركات اللاعب رمضان عجب من الجهة اليمني فراغات وسط دفاع عزام التنزاني خاصة في الجزء الاول من المباراة و التي جاء منها هدف المباراة الاول عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة 
مخالفة للمريخ 
ارتكب شواري مخالفة مع اللاعب بكري المدينة في الدقيقة 20 من الحصة الاولي نفذها اللاعب مصعب عمر قابلها اللاعب بكري المدينة برسية في الزاوية البعيدة التقها الحارس التنزاني .
امير كمال يجرد تيشي من خطورته 
استطاع اللاعب امير كمال ان يجرد اللاعب تيشي من خطورته و لم يشكل اي خطورة حتى الدقيقة 22 من الشوط الاول .الاستعجال اثر على المريخ
اثر الاستعجال على المريخ في الجزء الاول من المباراة و رغم تقدمه اضاع الاحمر عددا من الاهداف .
باسكال في الموعد ابعد اللاعب باسكال اكثر من كرة خطيرة من امام هجوم المريخ و تحديدا في الجزء الاول من الحصة الاولي .
اصابة حميدو واو
تعرض اللاعب حميدو واو لاصابة في مخالفة مشتركة مع كوفي و تم اسعافة ليواصل مع زملائه اللاعبين 
الحارس يحرم رمضان من هدف 
حرم الحارس التنزاني مانولا لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب من هدف محقق حينما اطلق تسديدة قوية تسلمها الحارس على دفعتين .
دخول بوكو
اجرى مدرب عزام تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب الوسط براين و دخول المهاجم جون بوكو صاحب الهدف الثاني في مباراة الذهاب في شباك المريخ و ذلك لتحسين وضعية الهجوم .
في الدقيقة 29 انطلق اللاعب تيشي بهجمة خطيرة من الجهة اليمني للفريق التنزاني لكن كرته ابعدها مصعب ليتسلمها من جديد اللاعب سالمون ابوبكر و الذي قاد نها هجمة تسلمها اللاعب تيشي و الذي اطلق منها تسديدة تسلمها الحارس جمال سالم 
ركنية للمريخ 
قاد اللاعب بكري عبد القادر هجمة خطيرة ابعدها اللاعب شوماري الى ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب اوكرا باتقان حولها دفاع الفريق التنزاني لركلة زاوية من جديد .
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 32 حصل اللاعب تراوري على فرصة للتسجيل الا ان كرته الرأسية كانت ضعيفة تسلمها الحارس مانولا .
بطاقة صفراء لحميدو 
منح الحكم اللاعب حميدو بطاقة صفراء بسبب ارتكابه مخالفة مع اللاعب مصعب .
مخالفة مريخية 
ارتكب دفاع عزام مخالفة مع اللاعب بكري المدينة نفذها اللاعب مصعب عمر قابلها تراوري برأسية لكن تسديدته كانت ضعيفة .
تراجع لعزام 
في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول تراجع فريق عزام التنزاني و ذلك لمنع المريخ من اضافة الهدف الثاني .
مخالفة مع تراوري
في الدقيقة 42 ارتكب شوماري مخالفة مع تراوري لم يحسن المريخ الاستفادة منها
بطاقة لسالمون 
منح الحكم اللاعب سالمون لاتحتجاجه على على قرار و الذي احتسب مخالفة لعزام نفذها شوماري تسلمها جمال سالم لعبها مرتدة لراجي لكن الاخير لم يستفد منها .
وفي الدقيقة 46 قاد اوكرا هجمة من الجهة اليسري ابعدها باسكال لخارج الملعب لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف للمريخ 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*متابع الكورة من اذاعة البيت السوداني مع امدرمان وكان هناك تحليل من الهادي ادم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضربة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ضربة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ركلة جزااااااااااااء
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضاعت ضربة الجزاء المريخية
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*استغفر الله العظيم 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ضاعت،،
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## habashi

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا ناصر يا معين تنصر المريخ
*

----------


## لعوتة

*لسه المريخ ما عين لاعبين بعينهم لتفيذ الضربات الركنية وضربات الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*التوتر ضيع ضربة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اوكرا يصنع ضربة الجزاء ويضيعها كرة خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*يااااااااكريم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايمن سعيد يستعد للدخول
*

----------


## لعوتة

*المزيع بالغ في ضربة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الشوط الثانى ... 
 شوط المدرجات فى المرتبة الاولى ...
اى تخازل من الجمهور تجاه اللاعبين معناه .. نحن خلاص ودعنا
النصر يأتى فى كسر من الثانية من المبارة ...
بس عااااوزه نفس طويل من الجمهور الوفى
امتحان صعب ..؟؟؟
يافراج ياكريم افرجا علينا يالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تصحيح من الازاعة مسجل الهدف هو بكرى المدينة وليس كوفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لو بتتزكروا كتبت بوست بعنوان حاجه غريبه 
عن تدرب اللاعبين على ضربات الجزاء 
اليوم ابلغ دليل 
الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب نصرك
*

----------


## المحب

*يا رب 
يا الهي الاعظم انصر المريخ

يا الهي انصرنا اليوم يا رب العالميين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ايمن سعيد يستعد للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ايمن سعيد هو الوحيد الذى يجيد ضربات الجزاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا حنان يا منان تنصرنا 
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*يا مهون هون يارب
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
يارب نصرك للزعيم والتاهل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*7 دقائق من الشوط الثانى والزعيم متقدم بهدف بكرى واوكرا يضيع ضربة جزاء فى الدقيقة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*دخول ايمن سعيد بديلا لراجي
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*اللهم انصرنا نصرا ياهلنا للدور ال32
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ايمن سعيد بديلاً رمضان عجب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع قال بديل لرمضان عجب
*

----------


## aboali

*يارب نصرك ايمن سعيد بالتوفيق
*

----------


## لعوتة

*راجي يخرج
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هذا المذيع مرض بمعنى الكلمة لا يعرف اللعيبة وأكيد هو جلفوطي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انا كنت فاكر ابراهيم دايش طلع المذيع هو الدايش
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا مثبت القلوب تثبت قلوب لعيبة المريخ وتسدد رمياتهم
*

----------


## المحب

*يا ربي يا عظيم تنصر الزعيم

*

----------


## aboali

*وانقا يستعد للدخول
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحارس يتفنن في اضاعة الوقت بإدعاء الإصابة للمرة الثالثة
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺴﻬﻞ
وﻓﻘﻨﺎ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ
ونتاهل
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الله يسامحك يا اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## habashi

*ياااااا الله يا كريم اكرمنا وافرحنا بنصر يطمننا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بطاقة صفراء ثالثة لعزام ينالها باسكال واوا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج اوكرا ودخول الان وانغا
*

----------


## aboali

*اوكرا اهتز بعد اضاعة الضربة
*

----------


## habashi

*كم تغيير حصل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## habashi

*ده شنو المذيع الوهمان ده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع مصر بان المريخ اجرى ثلاثة تبديلات
حسبي الله عليه
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله هدفين مريخيين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا واحد يا احد تنصر المريخ بخمسة أهداف بالتمام والكمال
*

----------


## aboali

*يارب بدانا نقلق
*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا الله نصرك المبين للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*عنكبة اخر الكروت يارب
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*المشجعين و ين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بطاقة صفراء رابعة لعزام
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ضفر بديلا لتراوري

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والله هذا المذيع مرض
قال خروج وانغا
هلالابي وفي الهلالاب ما بعرف اللعيبة
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*ده تبديل شنو؟؟؟
تبديل غريب
يارب نصرك والتاهل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا كريم تنصر المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب رحمتك
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MOHAMMED_MS128
					

ده تبديل شنو؟؟؟
تبديل غريب
يارب نصرك والتاهل
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل



 فعلا تغيير غريب جدا إن لم يكن الزعيم مضغوطا وغارزيتو يخشى من التعادل
*

----------


## golden

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كيف يعنى خروج مهاجم ودخول مدافع والفريق متاخر فى النتيجة ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عايز يعمل تغير جوة الملعب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ياالله ياالله ياالله ..... ثلاثة اهداف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

 فعلا تغيير غريب جدا إن لم يكن الزعيم مضغوط وغارزيتو يخشى من التعادل



**********
لا غريب ولا حاجه سيدخل ضفر فى الطرف اليمين ويدخل رمضان للوسط 
دا تفكير غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووون الهدف الثاني للزعيم احرزه اللاعب ضفر 
*

----------


## golden

*ضفر ضفر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووون..الهدف الثاني.......الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​يا ستار تستر يا ستار تستر
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لك الحمد يا الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضفر يا ضفر يا منقذ
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قوووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*سبحان الله والحمد لله
ضفر والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لك الشكر والامتنان
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر
*

----------


## KING1

*قوووووووووؤؤوؤؤؤؤن
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​حمدلله الف على السلامه 
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيباً مباركاً فيه
يارب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## محمد النور

*ضفر ظفر بالهدف
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ياالله ياالله ياالله ...... انصر المريخ بثلاثة اهداف
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه اه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ضفر اب قلباً حااااااااااااااااااااااااار
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع بيقول اشتباك بالأيدي بين اللعيبة
*

----------


## aboali

*الله اكبر الله اكبر  يارب نصرك
*

----------


## asimayis

*الله اكبر الله اكبرالله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الضرب بدا
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*اشتباكات بالايدي بسب اعتدا لاعب عزام علي جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*لا تستجيبوا لاستفزازاتهم حتى لا يخرجوكم من الوضع المتميز السايد الان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله يا كريم هدف تريح به قلوبنا يا رب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ياالله ياالله ياالله اجعل التأهل من نصيبنا وابعد عزام من امامنا

*

----------


## aboali

*انا بحضر فى اف ام 100 سيبوا المرض بتاع 104
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يارب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يالله انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكورة غريبة المهاجم ما يسجل ويتم استبدلاه وفور دخول المدافع يسجل .... المهم ضفر سجل الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنان
*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يا رب العالمين
الدقيقه كم يا جماعه
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*45د انتهت والزمن المهدر كتير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنان
يا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنانيا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنان







*

----------


## محمد النور

*نصرك يا الله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنان
يا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنان

يا الله يا حنان يا منان هدف الإطمئنان

*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يا رب العالمين
الدقيقه كم يا جماعه
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aboali
					

انا بحضر فى اف ام 100 سيبوا المرض بتاع 104



الرابط لو سمحت
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووووووووون وانغا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الله اكبرررررررررررررررررررررررر
*

----------


## aboali

*الله اكبرالله اكبرالله اكبرالله اكبر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووون
*

----------


## لعوتة

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اله الا الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا رب تسعد هذه الجماهير بنصر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووب قلنا الروب وجبنا الزيت
*

----------


## KING1

*يارب يارب يارب يارب التأهل
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*وااااااانغا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المزيع دا جايبنو من وين ... ! ! ماعااااااااارفالناس دى كلها بتسمع فيه ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*الله أكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الله اكبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب  بببببببر
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooon       3333333333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*لا اله الا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب لك الحمد والشكر على جزيل نعمائك
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا يا الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*السيد المزيع قال المباراة اشبه بمباراة الهلال ونسراوا وانقطاع النقل
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*لا اله الا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الزمن كاااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​سترك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## asimayis

*الله اكبرالله اكبرالله اكبرالله اكبر
يااااااارب يااااكريم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*انتهت ولا لسه ياناس والله قلنا الرووووووووووووووووووووووب
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الزمن يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*الحمد لله 
الهدف الثالث وانغا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا رب تحفظ الزعيم وجماهيره وتلهمهم النصر دوما
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر     الله اكبر     الله أكبر
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخ
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​باقى 3 دقائق
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله



والله انا بتفائل بيك كتير يامنعم يشهد الله
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*لا اله الا الله
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*باقى كم ياااااانااااااس انتهينا والله
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض
*

----------


## KING1

*الحمد لله الف حمد. وشكر يارب
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*https://www.facebook.com/azamfc?fref=ts

صفحة عزام ارهبوهم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب سترك
*

----------


## habashi

*الحمد والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يا سلام فرحتونا يا لعيبة مبروك لينا و ليكم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*كوفي علي الارض
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*االلهم لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله رب العالمين حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الله اكبر المجد والتاريخ للمريخ رحماك يارب
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*يارب
يارب 
يارب
الحمد لله 
الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*باقى كم
                        	*

----------


## ابورجاء

*والذي نفس محمداً بيده مع الدموع ما قادر أكتب حاجة 
الله اكبر ولا نامت أعين العزاميين الخونة 



ودوما في رعاية الله وحفظه ..
مع كل الود باقة ورد ...
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*نبارك للصفوه التاهل باذن الله 
مليار مبروووووووووووووك
صبرتم فظفرتم بارك الله فيكم
والله افرحتمونا حتى سالت دموعنا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك للزعيم ولاعزاء للشامتين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروووووووك سودان المريخ
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروووووووووووووووك الحمد لله اولا واخيرا
                        	*

----------


## sharif74

*نحمدك ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووههههههههههههههووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*الحمد لله 
انتهت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهت ولا لسة
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الحمد لله
*

----------


## الشمشار

*صعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود ياناس الاسياد الكلاب 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خلاص جبنا الزيت ....
والله تقول نحن اللاعبين فى الميدان ....
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم لك الحمد يا لله
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووك لكل الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله أكبر والنصر للمريخ
*

----------


## fadlallh alser

*الله الاكبر والف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مبروووووك مبروووووك مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## merrikhalsudan

*اخبرررررررررررررررررررا عادت ليالى الفرح الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*شكرا جميلا لكل ابطال العبور اسعتمونا ايما سعادة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*لك الحمد يا رب العالمين لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*باقى كم ياااااانااااااس انتهينا والله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مبرررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحمد لله على منه واحسانه 
ان شاء الله دائما منصورين 
الف مبروك ياصفوه وعقبال الاميره الافريقيه
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروك للمريخ،
ولا عزاء للخونة من الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله
يارب زد وبارك
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*طمئنونا يا جماعة، الكورة انتهت ولا لسه؟
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*الزمن كم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

طمئنونا يا جماعة، الكورة انتهت ولا لسه؟



تأهل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*معقولة ملعوبة لحدي حسه ، ورونا نفسنا قام
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​والله استجاب الله لدعواتكم معشر الاونلايناب خاصة دعوات حبيب الكل عبدالمنعم . . . مبروك والى الامام ان شاء الله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*انتهت بثلاثة اهداف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الكوره انتهت 
*

----------


## انور عبدون

*لله الاكبر والف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك ياصفوه
*

----------


## Kajouma

*ألف ميروك لجميع الصفوة في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وفي وطننا الحبيب
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا مباركا فيه حمدا ملء السموات والاراضين ... لا اله الا انت سبحانك ربى تعاليت و تنزهت عن كل شرك و سيعلم السحرة اي منقلب ينقلبون ولا غاااااالب ألا أنت سبحانك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*مبروووك يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*التاريخ التاريخ للمريخ بالا عزام بلا سجم 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا ربي لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد بعد الرضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت 
يا جماعة والله انا عامل رايح من الصباح الساعة 9:30 مساء غلبني اسوي شنو 
قمت دخلت المنبر لقيت الوضع ما مضمن عملت رايح تاتي قمت دخلت من الموبايل يا سلام اول مشاركة لاقتني 
(( صعوووووووووووووووود)) والله ما قادر اوصف شعوري لحدي الان
*

----------


## ali sirag

*يا الله يا  كريم لك الحمد والشكر عدد خلقك
اللهم اعطيتنا فزد
يا رحمن يا رحيم
يا كريم
يا حنان
يا منان
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبارك لكل الجمهور داخل الأستاد فرداً  فرداً
*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المريخ هزم الدجل والشعوذة والسحر بالقرآن وبالذكر والدعاء 

ولا نقول الا ما يرضي الله 

الحمد لله رب العالمين 

شكرا للدسكو على فتح هذا البوست 

فهو فأل خير للقبيلة الحمراء 
*

----------


## hagar

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكـ
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وحقق لنا ما نريد 

اشكروا الله واحمدوه يا ناس 

الليلة دي ليلتكم جميعا 

فاشكروا الله على ما اعطى 

لان النصر من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروك مبروك مبروك
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
ومبروك لكل الصفوة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حقق لنا المريخ النصر بالدعاء والصلاة والقرآن 

فاليشهد ويدون سجل التاريخ بان النصر المؤزر حققه المريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا نجم السعد يا فخر البلد 

علمك في العلا

كم رائع في المشهد
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*الحمد لله يارب
                        	*

----------


## Kajouma

*ما يضاعف فرحتنا بتأهل الزعيم أكثر إحراز العقرب لأول أهدافه الأفريقية مع الزعيم وإخراسه لإعلام الفول والجلافيط
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*والله نفسي الواطه تصبح عشان اقراء عمود بابكر سلك وعمود مزمل
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا ديسكو احبك واحب امك واحب ابوك واحب ابو اهلك واحد واحد
والله انت زول راجلبتفتح بوست زي دا ناااااااااااااااااار 
الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله والشكر لله الحمد لله والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم.لك.الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال.وجهك.ولعظيم سلطانك.
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*والهدف الاول ياحبيب كمان والله الليله مسخنا عليهم فرحتهم
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات
*

----------


## mosa2000

*والله العظيم ما قادر اعبر الحمدلله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الف مبروك  يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله على ضياع ضربة الجزاء !  
عشان الحساد ما يقولوا الحكم جاملنا 
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 43 (43 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر) 				
osa sinnar,abdoun,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو ريم,محمد عيسى,alajabalajeeb,ali sirag,Azhari Siddeeg,الأبيض ضميرك,الليندي,امجد مريخ,الدسكو,الشوق غلاب,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومهند,اسماعيل,استرلينى,eabuali,بدوي الشريف,ezzeo,golden,habashi,hagar,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,Kajouma,kampbell,mosa2000,mozamel1,شمس العمدة,sabry,Shamsan,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عادل حسبو,عبدالسلام محمد,عجب ميدوب,فرناندو بيانو,ودالعقيد
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يا جماعه الزوار فاتو وييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺜﻨﻰ ﻭﺛﻠﺎﺙ ﻭﺭﺑﺎﻉ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﻔﺘﺮﻕ ﻃﺮﻕ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻧﺒﺪﺍ التﺻﺤﻴﺢ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﺎ ﻧﺗﻌﺮﺽ
ﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ التجربه
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك  اللهم  لك الحمد كثيرا ولك الكبرياء وحدك اللهم اوعزنا ان نشكر نعمتك           مبروك   شعب المريخ  مبروك سودان المريخ  مبروك رجالة وحمرة عين       العقرب لدغ والضفر انقلع  ووانقا شبالو  اصاب الحساد في وجع        ومرة تانية وتالتة من شك في المريخ  فليتوصأ مرتين
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*والله تجربة مرة بس الحمد لله ولا عزاء للشمات
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohanur
					

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك  اللهم  لك الحمد كثيرا ولك الكبرياء وحدك اللهم اوعزنا ان نشكر نعمتك           مبروك   شعب المريخ  مبروك سودان المريخ  مبروك رجالة وحمرة عين       العقرب لدغ والضفر انقلع  ووانقا شبالو  اصاب الحساد في وجع        ومرة تانية وتالتة من شك في المريخ  فليتوصأ مرتين



هنيئا لمن حمد الله , صبرتم  وظفرتم  يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف حمد وشكر لك يا رب . . .  و الشكر من بعد الله للعيبتنا الأشاوس الذين قهروا المستحيل و ألقموا الجواسيس و الحاقدين حجراً . . بل صخرة . . . و الشكر موصول لجماهير المريخ الوفية . . لزلزال الملاعب . . . لمجموعات الألتراس بمسمياتها المختلفة و لروايط المشجعين و للجنة التعبئة

اللهم كما أفرحتنا بالنصر المبين فأدم علينا وحدة صفوفنا خلف الزعيم
*

----------


## aboali

*الحوشابى ربنا نصرك فقد كانت تعليقاتك على كل البوستات تنم عن الدعوه للتمسك بلا اله الا الله 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*

لقطة الهدف
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*الساعة 11 المباراة على النيل الازرق
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر علي ما انعمت به علينا من نصر واخرست به السن الشامتين والحاسدين
فليموتوا بغيظهم ولتحرقهم نيران حسدهم وغلهم . . . وكم انت عظيم يا مريخ . . ما خذلتنا يوماً
فرغم ...... ورغم ..... انت تسعدنا وتنثرالفرح في حياتنا و نتملك شغاف قلبوبنا فدمت لنا ونحن
إنشاء الله علي العهد .
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## أبو رشاد

*أكثر ما أعجبني في الصفوة خلال الأيام السابقة الرجاء في الله والتضرع إلى الله والثقة في الله التوكل على الله والان بعد النصر من عند الله كثر الحمد والشكر لله رب العالمين فيا ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك وأحمد الله الله كثيراً أن جعلني مريخابي أعشق النجم وأهوى لكم التحية صفوتي وأهل مودتي فوالله العظيم لولا الزعيم وجماهير الزعيم لما طاب لنا مقام في بلدنا
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*يا الديسكو الولد الشفت ده منو الاشار بالثلاثية ( الله يحفظه ويغطيه من عيون الحساد ) لكن يا شفت قدره وقدود
*

----------


## brokhia

*الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله الف حمد وشكر لك يالله
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*حقا انه البوست التاريخي وكفي
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن زيادة
					

حقا انه البوست التاريخي وكفي






ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﺰﻳﺪ ﻭﻳﺒﺎﺭﻙ
:)
                        	*

----------


## مبارك علي حسين

*الدسكو المزه دي منو ...فنانة ولا مشجعه
                        	*

----------

